# Realtek 5.1 surround sound audio driver



## Imm0rt41 (Oct 1, 2011)

I got a new mobo with an optical cable hook up in the back. this thrilled me greatly as i have an optical cable, so this mean i could hook my computer straight up to my surround sound system and get full surround sound out it. however, it is only allowing me 2 channels. i have search the internet to find a driver that will increase the number of channels through the optical cable to 5.1, but no luck. does anyone know of a way to get it to 5.1 channels through drivers or otherwise. note: i am not very good with computers so no registry editing or stuff like that.

if im missing any information here that you need, tell me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the source material? If the source material is stereo, then you will get stereo output. If the source material is 5.1, then you will get 5.1 audio.


----------



## Imm0rt41 (Oct 1, 2011)

im just playing music through my computer from pandora and youtube atm. but i want to get my desktop to run 5.1 sound because i have an optical cable on it and i know that can support 5.1, and so since its hooked up to a surround sound system i wanna know why it isnt working and/or how to fix it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your "surround sound system" should be able to do it on it's own. But the PC won't alter a source on the digital output. Whatever the source file is on the PC, that is how it is output on the digital connection.


----------



## Imm0rt41 (Oct 1, 2011)

so even though it says its coming out in stereo in windows, crysis will play in surround sound like i want?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test and see. 

Two things come to mind in this scenario. First, there are known issues with RealTek and Win7 where you cannot output 5.1 audio over a digital connection. It's a driver issue, and the last time I was testing it, none of the drivers supported it. Second, I want to say that games will not output surround over a digital link. But I can't find my reference information and I'm not at home to test.

So test, and see what happens.


----------

